# wondering about ephedrine



## sugarkree (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm just wondering how long it would take for the chemical to fully leave your system? I know cigarettes take 6 weeks for the nicotine to be fully extracted and everything. I'm just wondering if anyone knows about the ephedrine. thanks


----------



## redspy (Jul 23, 2004)

I believe the half-life of ephedrine is about 4 hours.


----------



## sugarkree (Jul 23, 2004)

*thanks*

thank you


----------



## leykis1o1 (Jul 24, 2004)

anyone know where to buy some? e-mail me


----------



## redspy (Jul 24, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=50


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

Ephedrine is detectable from 6-10 days after last usage.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

LOL @ these answers

Any amphetamine is completely gone within 48 hrs


----------



## redspy (Jul 24, 2004)

Just to clarify I stated the half-life, which isn't the same as it being undetectable.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

from: _Drugs and Drug Abuse_, 2nd Ed., by: Cox, Jacobs, LeBlanc, Marshman,
and Fehr, 1987.


EPHEDRINE

Drug Class: CNS stimulant

Ephedrine is a naturally occuring central nervous system stimulant obtained
from the plant _Ephedra equisetina_. It is now also produced by chemical
synthesis, the synthetic product being marketed in the form of its salt,
ephedrine sulfate; it occurs as a white crystalline powder with a bitter
taste, soluble in water and very soluble in alcohol. Ephedrine is closely
related in structure to methamphetamine, although its CNS actions are much
less potent and also longer-acting than those of the amphetamines. Its
peripheral stimulant actions are similar to but less powerful than those of
epinephrine (also called adrenaline), a hormone produced in the body by the
adrenal glands.

Ephedrine has moderately potent bronchial muscle relaxant properties, and
therefore is used for symptomatic relief in milder cases of asthmatic
attack; it is also used to reduce the risk of acute attacks in the treatment
of chronic asthma. The typical adult dose range is 30-60 mg taken orally,
three to four times per day, in the form of tablets. Ephedrine in the form
of nose drops is also widely used to relieve nasal congestion associated
with upper respitory tract illnesses. It is also used to treat low blood
pressure, because it constricts blood vessels and stimulates certain actions
of the heart. Common side effects are qualitatively similar to those
produced by amphetamines and are generally milder. Higher doses (overdose)
can cause restlessness and anxiety, dizziness, insomnia, tremor, rapid
pulse, sweating, respiratory difficulties, confusion, hallucinations,
delerium, and (very infrequently) convulsions. The most dangerous symptoms
of overdose are abnormally high blood pressure and rapid, irregular
heartbeat. A dose of ephedrine only two to three times the theraputic
maximum can cause a significant increase in blood pressure. The elderly are
particularly sensitive to overdose, and there have been a few deaths among
such patients. Finally, a number of instances of psychosis, clinically
similar to amphetamine psychosis, have resulted from chronic high-dose
abuse; other effects of chronic abuse have not been adequately studied.

Tolerance develops to the main effects of ephedrine; however, temporary
abstinence restores sensitivity.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesting point to note is that the theraputic dose maximum of 60 mg is
about 2 25mg pills (the common OTC strength), while 'dangerous' amounts
would be 4 or more of the same pills.  By the way, if you're going to use
ephedrine more than once or twice, use a mail-order. The OTC prices are
outrageous: 100 pils @ 25mg each should NOT cost more than about $10. 

------------------------------------------------------


Ephedrine is an adrenergic drug that works by stimulating alpha
and beta receptors thus causing the release of norepinephrine.
Alpha and beta receptors exist in the sympathetic nervous system,
(fight or flight) and stimulation causes increased heart rate,
bronchodilation, and vasoconstriction.

Ephedrine is the oral form of Epinephrine, or adrenaline. It was
once a commonly prescribed drug for asthma, but newer drugs in the
xanthine class have less side effects.

Ephedrine is related to pseudoephedrine which was designed as a 
decongestant with less undesirable effects. 

Ephedra is a Chinese herb that's been used for centuries to treat
asthma.

Rather than purchasing it through mail order, you might want to 
ask the local pharmicist for Ephedrine sulfate in the 100 capsule
bottles as it's much cheaper that way. Though more difficult to find,
ephedrine is kept as a 'behind-the-counter' drug. Legal to purchase
without a Rx, but not put out on display.

Ephedrine taken with caffeine is a more pleasant stimulant combination
however be aware of the warnings concerning adrenergic drugs, which you
can discuss with someone qualified and licensed to do so.

Asspuncture, do some more research.  Redspy, understood!  He/she was asking when it completely left the sytem.  You should be safe with 11 days on.  Are you worried about detection, sugar?  If this is not what the thread was meant for, my apologies.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

LMAO

Where in your article ( one with no references btw) does it back up your statement?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

You can laugh all you want, but that's showing your insecurities.  Ephedrine Hydrochloride is an expectorant bronchodilator.  I'm sorry you couldn't take the time to actually read a brief article and learn from it.  It said, "closely-related in structure" in the article.  Well, if what you're saying is true, I guess we could buy crystal meth over the counter.  That is asinine.

Ephedrine has a half-life of 6 hours, also.

The reference is at the top.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> You can laugh all you want, but that's showing your insecurities. Ephedrine Hydrochloride is an expectorant bronchodilator. I'm sorry you couldn't take the time to actually read a brief article and learn from it. It said, "closely-related in structure" in the article. Well, if what you're saying is true, I guess we could buy crystal meth over the counter. That is asinine.
> 
> Ephedrine has a half-life of 6 hours, also.


It is an amphetamine.   

SHow me where your research shows that it takes 11 days to leave your system.  

ROFL


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

Why don't you look under the sticky, "Half Life."  You will also see the detection times below it.  It says 6-10 days.  I would think it would be out of your system in 11 days or more.  With any drug/stimulant, it depends on how long you cycle it, last dose, person's body weight, fluid intake, etc.  Just take the time to read.


----------



## redspy (Jul 24, 2004)

I couldn't find my original source but found a new one (not sure of its validity) regarding the half-life.



> It has a plasma half-life ranging from 3 to 6 hours
> depending on urinary pH (Parfitt, 1999).
> No change in half-life from that seen with therapeutic dosing
> was observed in an otherwise healthy patient with massive
> ...



http://www.inchem.org/documents/pims/pharm/pim209.htm

Anyway, I'll leave you guys to duke it out.  Personally I never touch the stuff and prefer Clenbuterol.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

I prefer Clenbuterol and Ephedrine.  2 days on/2 days off.  There's no duking it out, not worth it.  I just don't see why detection time (what he stated) is within 48 hours opposed to 6-10 days with Ephedrine.  Doesn't add up, and you surely haven't backed up your comment with a reputable source (i.e., within 48 hours).  Once again, it depends on the person.  Also, Clen is harsh (more potent) compared to Ephedrine.  I've used both.  DONE with this thread.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 24, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> It is an amphetamine.
> 
> SHow me where your research shows that it takes 11 days to leave your system.
> 
> ROFL


your name fit you ASS.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> your name fit you ASS.


your name fits your level of articulation


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Why don't you look under the sticky, "Half Life." You will also see the detection times below it. It says 6-10 days. I would think it would be out of your system in 11 days or more. With any drug/stimulant, it depends on how long you cycle it, last dose, person's body weight, fluid intake, etc. Just take the time to read.


So you read a sticky on the internet......and put all your faith in that? 

You guys are a joke.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

Seeing as how a tank is one of the most articulated pieces of military machinery ever constructed, im gonna have to agree with asshump.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 24, 2004)

my point is this, if you have something to say, be respectful about it, instead of an ass!!!!!


----------



## sugarkree (Jul 24, 2004)

Just a little bit. I know it's legal. But I'm going to court pretty soon to get child support for my daughter and my ex is capable of making people look twice at me if I so much as take midol.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Seeing as how a tank is one of the most articulated pieces of military machinery ever constructed, im gonna have to agree with asshump.



touche' 

however one was referring to "tank3978493" and how uncreative the name was. Tank is one serious brain truss i can tell. 

Now if he drove an abrahms tank then ill admit that youre the best, and i am the worst.


----------



## leykis1o1 (Jul 24, 2004)

i love using my Stacker 3 with Ephedra..to bad its banned im treating it like gold..i mainly take it on days that i need a jump start, but not withing 4 hours of working out ..i also use it when im driving like back from road trip..i bet now that theyve bannmed it more people have dies from auto accidents because they dont have this available to pop when they feel a little drousy on the road?


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Ebig (Dec 13, 2005)

There seems to be alot of disagreement regarding detection time of this substance.  48 hours vs. 6-10 days.  Since ephedrine is not fat soluble, I can't imagine it being detectable for more than 2 or 3 days.  I know this is an old thread, but a clear answer would be great.  Anyone with knowledge or experience with this please answer.  All opinions welcome.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 15, 2005)

What the crap does it matter? I passed my drug test while on 75mg a day of the stuff. (ephedrine)


----------



## brogers (Dec 16, 2005)

What are you getting tested for?  I think cold medicine gives false positives for ephedrine (psuedoephedrine is the main ingredient), so that would be a good excuse.


----------



## Ebig (Dec 18, 2005)

If the half-life of ephedrine is 6 hours, then it is reasonable that within 4-5 days the level of ephedrine in the urine from a 25-35 mg. dose would be in the microgram per milliliter of urine range.  I can't imagine a urinalysis being able to pick up something this small.  If there are any chemistry majors on this board, please chime in.  I'm not and am only using deductive reasoning. Even if you're not a drug-tested athlete, your employer or PO could decide to be a dick and administer a test for ephedrine if he thought you were taking it.  As a NCAA tested athlete, it's banned, and I still take it because it helps.  Knowing when it is completely undetectable would be helpful to know for some people.  Any other athletes on board that get tested for this stuff?


----------

